# Do you leave the female in the tank while the male is making his bubble nest?



## surprize30 (Apr 28, 2012)

i know your supost to put the feamlein the tank but were the male cant get to it im just wonderign if you put it in the tank were he cant get to it befor he makes the nest or after?


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Some males don't make a bubblenest until after they have spawned, each male is different. You just have to learn your male's way of doing things.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

some males will build one of their own accord, some will build one if you put a female in but in a breeding trap (thats what I use) some wait till they have the eggs in their mouth!your male could be any one of the three, but I tend to watch to see if my male builds one, then put the female in in the breeding trap, and then when he has done some home improvements on the first nest and she is showing bars then I let her out


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

After conditioning the pair for several weeks, set up your spawning tank and add live plants, indian almond leaves and/or a styrofoam cup cut in half, a submersible heater and a thermometer. I usually place the male in the tank first, let him roam around and explore his environment, then I add the female in a floating mason jar or the like near the IAL / styrofoam cup. The male will generally spend some time flaring and dancing for her, then he'll locate a spot to build his nest and will begin construction. I leave the pair in for a full 24 hours, and once he has a good start on the nest I'll release the female right before bedtime. He'll usually chase her around, and once she remains hidden somewhere he'll continue to build on the nest. When she gets the courage to investigate the nest, one of three things will happen- she'll tear up the nest because she doesn't approve of it, the male will chase her away again, or they will begin nosing each other's sides and wiggling their bodies and eventually try to embrace. 

Try to leave the two alone while in the tank together- pushing your nose against the glass and watching their every move is distracting to them, and most of the time their focus is on you instead of each other.

*Edit: +1 to other answers, every male is different and may build nests at different times.


----------



## surprize30 (Apr 28, 2012)

so you do need live plants? and ik my male wil make the nest befor spawning hes already doen that i was jw if i shuld put her in the tan kwith him but were he cant get to her so theyll get used to each other a little??


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

Yes, live plants are recommended as they provide hiding places for the female, as well as infusoria for the fry to eat for the first week. Don't let the pair see one another while conditioning, and when you introduce them to the tank float her in a jar for 24 hours.


----------



## surprize30 (Apr 28, 2012)

opk now conditioning what do you meen by this? just dechlorinizing or is there more? oviously im new to this and need to have everythign down packed to know how do make this next batch sucsessful


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

I'm glad to see you are expanding your knowledge, it certainly is an interesting hobby. Conditioning the pair means warm, super-clean water and highly nutritious foods, such as brine shrimp, mosoquito larvae or bloodworms. 

It seems as though you are asking questions about the basics of spawning bettas- look at the stickies at the top of this topic and you will find plenty of answers to all of your questions. www.bettysplendens.com is also a great place for awesome info.


----------



## surprize30 (Apr 28, 2012)

KadenJames said:


> I'm glad to see you are expanding your knowledge, it certainly is an interesting hobby. Conditioning the pair means warm, super-clean water and highly nutritious foods, such as brine shrimp, mosoquito larvae or bloodworms.
> 
> It seems as though you are asking questions about the basics of spawning bettas- look at the stickies at the top of this topic and you will find plenty of answers to all of your questions. www.bettysplendens.com is also a great place for awesome info.


ok and when do you stop feeding them i here that they dont need to be fed certain times during breeding, ?? when do you stop feeding them?


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

Are you referring to the adults? It really depends on what you want to do. Some breeders will feed the male and female while in the tank together, others don't. Personally, I don't, because I want them to stay focused on spawning rather than fighting over food.


----------



## surprize30 (Apr 28, 2012)

KadenJames said:


> Are you referring to the adults? It really depends on what you want to do. Some breeders will feed the male and female while in the tank together, others don't. Personally, I don't, because I want them to stay focused on spawning rather than fighting over food.


how many day do you usualy stop feeding them?


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

During the entire spawning process. I'll feed them in the morning, then introduce them into the spawning tank in the afternoon/evening (with the female in the jar, separated from the male.) After 24 hours when the female is released, spawning usually occurs after 3-12 hours. The female is then removed after spawning and fed. The male stays in the tank and tends to the nest until the fry become freeswimming 3-4 days after hatching. 

So, overall, the female will go approximately 2-3 days without food, and the male will go around 5-6 days. Every spawn is different. Bettas can go weeks without food and be fine, but this is why we condition them beforehand, so they can handle such an endeavor.


----------



## surprize30 (Apr 28, 2012)

so just dotn feed the the whoel time they can see each other?
and dotn feed the male until hes away from the babys?


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

Correct.


----------



## surprize30 (Apr 28, 2012)

KadenJames said:


> Correct.


alright thanks (; i have a few more questions but ill have to ask u later the bell just rang at school but uhh add me as a friend and il ask em later (thanks for being so patient!!)


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

Why don't you send me a PM instead of making new threads for every topic?  I'll add you as a friend here in a bit.


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

Basically you want to almost overfeed your pair so they're strong enough to breed, less likely to need fed, and less likely to eat eggs.

If it goes right, neither one will be there long enough to need food. My first female didn't work so i had to feed my male after it did work with the second. I fed him very small amounts but he was a great dad and wouldn't hardly look away from the nest anyway.


----------



## jeffegg2 (Apr 5, 2012)

surprize30 said:


> so just dotn feed the the whoel time they can see each other?
> and dotn feed the male until hes away from the babys?


I tried to feed my big ear half moon after I removed the female and he was tending the eggs on advice from here. He totally ignored the bloodworms that he loves and they just lay on the bottom of the tank until I removed them.


----------

